# Edge 705: memory full message?



## squeeler (Jan 4, 2008)

Every time I start up the edge I get a "Memory Full" message, it also appears periodically when riding. I have cleared out the history and there seems to be plenty of space available on both the internal memory and SD card when I look at it in Windows explorer. I've not noticed any other problems in it's use.

Any ideas to what can I do to get rid of it?

Thanks for your help,
Jon


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't remember how Doze handles deleted files on removable drives - whether or not it moves them to the recycle bin. OSX does, which is a pain - you have to also delete them from the trash for the space to actually be freed.
You might want to just look for a Recycler foldder, though I don't think it usually does this.

When mounted as a disk, how much space does it say the device has free?


----------



## squeeler (Jan 4, 2008)

274 mb on the SD card and 466mb on the internal memory. :madman:


----------



## squeeler (Jan 4, 2008)

Now holding down the lap button won't reset the unit, I think the thing is on it's way out!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Try a hard reset.

Hold the MODE button when powering on the 705...


----------



## squeeler (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Geoman I had no idea about that very useful trick. You've just saved me from what was becoming a very frustrating afternoon:thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Gggggreat!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Geoman... You just helped me out with the same problem as well.


----------

